
Ask HN: What did you do to comply with GDPR? - geekuillaume
Most of products are not 100% compliant with GDPR but what changes, if any, did you make to what you are working on in response to GDPR?
======
gargravarr
We decided that we didn't need to collect the data in the first place, so we
sidestep the issue entirely.

In reality, the amount of data an application _needs_ to collect is very
small. Everything else is mostly for marketing purposes. Eliminate the latter
and it's very easy to comply with GDPR.

~~~
smu
IMHO, this is a great insight and result!

